# how to plant javamoss



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I need to know how to plant javamoss and java furn. I searched google and didnt find anything. Could any buddy help me with this? I dont have drift wood im planning on having it on the gravel and a little on a skull that i have. Do they come with a root ball or what?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Just put it on the bottom and stick a few small rocks on top of it, be careful not to disturb it while cleaning. It will take longer to stick to the gravel than it would if you were to attach it to wood.

Attach a clump to the skull with a rubber band. Again, do not disturb it while it attaches, this will take several weeks. It would have an easier time adhering to real bone than ceramic or resin/plastic.

-PK


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

man i had some javamoss on a piece of driftwood.. for like a month then i added my new fish and that sh*t got ripped off in like a hour clogged up all my filter intakes and sh*t.. what a mess lol


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

So its not a good idea to buy it if im gonna have 2 6.5-7.0 inch rbs swimming around in it?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> So its not a good idea to buy it if im gonna have 2 6.5-7.0 inch rbs swimming around in it?


 No it is not.

-PK


----------



## Gaper (Jan 8, 2004)

I attached clumps on about 25 individual black stones so it would match the gravel and secured them with green coated wire for gardening and so far so good....

I got 5 supers in my 75 and they don't seem to mess with it..it's only been a month though......


----------

